# Waxaddict Vitreo £30



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Flash Sale on their website going for £30 plus pp


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks for that  second full size WA added to the collection!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Beat me to it!  Was ready to share this until I saw your thread Dave. Ordered a pot myself as I only have a sample, great stuff though and at £30 a steal.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Its a nice wax, smells really nice to, I also have the vitreo air freshner

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Like me Brian, only a sample pot so far but what a great price for a lovely wax


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

It's a great wax for £30


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

ah234 said:


> Thanks for that  second full size WA added to the collection!


Me too, Vitreo and Finale for me


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Ordered this morning and went with the fluorescent colour.A steal for 30 notes


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

camerashy said:


> Me too, Vitreo and Finale for me


Got custom show gloss, have sample finale and night beads that I stil, haven't used :x


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks dave.Ordered mine this morning,went with the fluorescent colour. Second WA wax I bought in 24 hours!:lol: Not doing very well on the spending ban:wall:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

People here used this? I see them for sale a lot, but feel like I should get one for £30 :lol:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

It's very nice to use. Really oily and spreads well. Needs to be left a little longer to cure than when you'd initially think it was ready and it will then buff off so easily


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Need to curb my spending too, mate, but it's difficult when you get offers like this
Just ordered the Halloween 16 wax as well


----------



## ewant81 (Jan 10, 2016)

Tempted to get this for my collection too. Not sure I need more wax though..


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

That's true, the offers are give my bank balance a hammering but couldn't pass a offer like this up. Also ordered the Halloween 16 wax:thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

The carbon lid sold it for me.Hope it smells good


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

The want is so much with this!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> The carbon lid sold it for me.Hope it smells good


It does smell good, Al, one of the best IMHO


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

How does this compare to Fusso?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

What's the Halloween 16 wax???


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> What's the Halloween 16 wax???


http://www.infinitywax.com/product/infinity-wax-halloween-sixteen-special-edition-wax-150ml/
hope this helps


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks

Thought there may be another custom waxaddict wax available


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Any info about durability?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Sales pitch appears to be.... Vitreo remains tough for months on all weather motoring??


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

According to the start system, it has half a star less than quartz- I remember seeing a video where quartz was cleaned with PH12 cleaners twice and after 2 weeks it was still beading pretty good 
Would expect a few months out of it


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Wow.. It is good to check out the forum diligently.. Glad I got on this super deal~
While I get the florescent color Vitreo, I added upcoming Florescent sample bundle.

Timing is everything~ Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I done a review on Quartz here. Was still beading well at 5 months with no QD top ups (apart from 1 at the start) only removed it as I was having decals fitted to the car. Most durable wax I have came across and I would expect Vitreo to be hitting 3-4 months easily.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Morph78 said:


> How does this compare to Fusso?


Well for one Vitreo is actually a wax.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

dave-g said:


> People here used this? I see them for sale a lot, but feel like I should get one for £30 :lol:


Tbh after using it its probably at the right price at £30. I'm not mad keen on any of the wax addict waxes I've used to be honest. I've had removal issues with all of them but maybe that's just me.


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Brian1612, thanks for the input as always~ Thanks for the honest opinion Wilco.
Always helpful you guys~ I haven't use the Waxaddict waxes as of yet, but I have the Quartz and in back of my head I had a plan to use it to get through the winter season. I don't have high expectation of Vitreo wax, but price wise I guess it is hard to pass up. I do have to hand it to the overall packaging though, Waxaddict waxes do get housed in great container.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Wilco said:


> Tbh after using it its probably at the right price at £30. I'm not mad keen on any of the wax addict waxes I've used to be honest. I've had removal issues with all of them but maybe that's just me.


So did I originally. But leave it just a few minutes longer to cure and it comes off with the lightest of touches and no smears. Take it off too early and I've seen them smear or leave wax holograms


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Wilco said:


> Tbh after using it its probably at the right price at £30. I'm not mad keen on any of the wax addict waxes I've used to be honest. I've had removal issues with all of them but maybe that's just me.


Only used my custom gloss and sample of the flo wax so far but I've found them to go on very easily, as they are quite oily, but no issues on removal.

Paintwork applied to had not been machined only a paint cleanser via DA. Each time I've used other waxes on different parts of the car by way of comparison and the WA waxes have compared favourably.

I've got samples of pretty much most of the others and do plan to get round to using them at some point but am hoping they will be like what I've used to date. Guess the test will be using one of the waxes from lower down the range and see if they stand up to their stablemates.

I'm led to believe the flo wax has some qualities similar to Graphite, shame it's no longer available!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Wilco said:


> Tbh after using it its probably at the right price at £30. I'm not mad keen on any of the wax addict waxes I've used to be honest. I've had removal issues with all of them but maybe that's just me.


They are a little fussy and you really have to keep an eye on them with application. I find they are quick curers and usually take 1-2 minutes off their recommended cure time. My first experience with Quartz, I assumed with the price tag of £95 it would be a breeze regardless of how it was applied so ignored the directions and applied to the full car before returning to buff. Huge mistake and took a lot of elbow grease to remove it.

The second coat I applied it to 2 panels at a time and buffed which would have allowed roughly 2-3 mins to cure. This made it an absolute breeze to remove. It is a case of trial and error with their waxes, the only one I have found terrible was the Candy Floss. No matter what I tried it was an absolute pain but it could also have been my sample which was at least 1 year old, likely closer to 2. Quartz, Vitreo, Custom Show, Edition 18 and Finale are all easy to use if you use them properly, just a little more fussy so keeping an eye on curing times and swipe tests frequently are key as the window for perfect removal I suspect is a small one.

Here is my review of the Quartz for anyone that is interested.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378714


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

mrbig1 said:


> Brian1612, thanks for the input as always~ Thanks for the honest opinion Wilco.
> Always helpful you guys~ I haven't use the Waxaddict waxes as of yet, but I have the Quartz and in back of my head I had a plan to use it to get through the winter season. I don't have high expectation of Vitreo wax, but price wise I guess it is hard to pass up. I do have to hand it to the overall packaging though, Waxaddict waxes do get housed in great container.


My review was done through winter. It makes a tremendous winter wax and what I will be using soon for my own topped with Sub Zero.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I couldn't resist at £30:wall: but this would be my first time using this company brand of products :thumb: so looking forward to it.:wave:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Quartz is a very different wax to the others so would agree to a very short cure time. The others being very oily do need that little longer and it does make quite a difference to the removal


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

@Yellow Dave

I found Quartz to be identical in application other than the circular then straight line movement. It is also very oily like the others and cured much the same as the others. Sub Zero is the only slightly different one, that isn't quite as oily and cures quickly even in cold temps.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Not used sub zero, but vitreo, edition 21, graphite and sho gloss all worked better with a longer cure time. They came off as easily as britemax vantage which I've always regarded as one of the easiest waxes I've used. They kind of went through stages of curing. Take off to soon and the oils haven't cured enough and can leave holograms. Leave a few minutes and they come off easy enough. A little longer as the wax starts to whiten and it wasn't quite as easy to remove but still not difficult. Left a fraction longer and that whitening starts to fade off and the wax buffs off a dream.

Whereas quartz was more a panel or two at a time and remove.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

May try as you have suggested with them Dave, see if application is any easier but as said, easy to use with the 2 panels and buff application on all of them apart from Candy Gloss. Too anyone looking at the website do not bother with the instructions on there. The pots come with more detailed directions as per the specific wax on the base of the pot


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

chongo said:


> I couldn't resist at £30:wall: but this would be my first time using this company brand of products :thumb: so looking forward to it.:wave:


Not you as well :lol:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Going too put this over mk pure.Hopefully it should look good


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

The Flo wax sample from WA looked good over SP Paint Cleanser Al if you have any of that, so I'd put money on it working as well with Vitreo.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

chongo said:


> I couldn't resist at £30:wall: but this would be my first time using this company brand of products :thumb: so looking forward to it.:wave:


I don't think you will be disappointed, Mick, certainly not at that price 
Smells nice too.
Dave
PS a little tempter Mick some good stuff from WA and a big discount at Halfords apparently tomorrow throughout the day
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...earch&storeId=10001&catalogId=10151&langId=-1


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Will the discount work for the web only stuff Dave?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Waxaddict is no longer available from halfords.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Yellow Dave said:


> Waxaddict is no longer available from halfords.


Just looked all the products aren't available, guessing they are pushing towards their own online shop


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry, my bad, didn't check the individual items.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Received my Vitreo wax this morning


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Also received mines and finally managed to identify the scent. It's water melon!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Any of you chaps who ordered the flo colour able to post up a pic of the wax please?


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> Any of you chaps who ordered the flo colour able to post up a pic of the wax please?


Don't think any flor ones have arrived, from FB only regular ones were delivered today, the flor ones will come soon


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I have just posted it on What detailing products have you got.

But it's the normal colour, and it smells amazing


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Only the standard vitreo has been poured and sent out

Fluorescent vitreos are being poured over the weekend and sent out next week according to their Instagram post yesterday


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Going by one of the comments on Instagram Vitreo is available in 2 colours yellow or pink, Presuming pink is the Fluorescent colour?


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I think the Fluorescent one is available in pink or yellow and the standard one is white.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Be honest now folks, if this hadn't been reduced to £30 from £60 would anyone of you have actually bought it?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'd happily pay 60 quid for it as it's an excellent wax but I have a custom Quartz which is a better performing wax so wouldn't rush out to buy it at 60. Discount it to 30 though and its a no brainer. Bit of a stupid question really as most of my own purchases come from deals being offered. This, Bioshock, Infinity Wax DW edition... I can't speak for everyone else but I am pretty sure everyone likes a discount and bargain.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Same as Brian here aswell. It's a excellent wax and worth £60 but at £30 it a steal tbh!


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Brian1612 said:


> I'd happily pay 60 quid for it as it's an excellent wax but I have a custom Quartz which is a better performing wax so wouldn't rush out to buy it at 60. Discount it to 30 though and its a no brainer. Bit of a stupid question really as most of my own purchases come from deals being offered. This, Bioshock, Infinity Wax DW edition... I can't speak for everyone else but I am pretty sure everyone likes a discount and bargain.


So its a stupid question is it when in your reply you've literally just said you wouldn't rush out to buy it for £60. 
So going back to my original question would you have bought this if it hadn't been reduced to £30 your answer would be no.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

If you could please underline my full answer and not just what suits you  But really to go back to your question, you can base that logic on about 90% of my purchases and likely most people on here. A deal is there to entice people into buying it when they otherwise wouldn’t do so, it explains why we all have many pots of wax when really 1 is all we need. I fail to see the point in the question in the first place. It's like asking would you rather buy this at £100 or £50... we all bought it as it was half price. That will be the resounding answer here.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

^^^^^ certainly my reason


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

All I asked was would you have bought it if it hadn't been reduced. You said yourself you wouldn't and the reasons are irrelevant as to why it was one simple question.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I wouldn't, but I glad I did after I used it:thumb: and at half price.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Mike, that was all I was asking.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I paid full price for it, and think it's worth the money. 

If I didn't already have it I would definitely have bought it at the discounted rate


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Ordered. Rude not to at that price.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

I wouldn't pay rrp on obsession,odk or many others aso their are always deals on.Would anyone have paid 60 if wax planets anniversary was that price or for example phantom great wax but would never pay rrp


----------



## steveworks (Oct 30, 2016)

Just got my order Saturday of Vitreo and a number of waxaddict products as well, I am new to this type of wax so I am looking forward to the out come


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Anyone received their fluorescent pots yet?


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Moet1974 said:


> Anyone received their fluorescent pots yet?


Nope, not had a dispatch email yet. Saw in FB they aim to send them all out tomorrow


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Roll on tomorrow who's going too be waxing in the dark lol


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

The beading is stunning from this btw and would reiterate that leaving it shorter cure times rather than longer makes it easier to work with. Tried this recently, removed from 1 panel after applying to 3 and came off easily. Left the other 2 to cure a little longer while I dressed the tyres and was much harder to buff off.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Roll on tomorrow who's going too be waxing in the dark lol


Might give it a go if it's not raining :lol:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just opened the box.Excellent presentation boX and the wax jar and lid look great oh and the melon sorbet scent is heaven.Hopefully use on Sunday but more than happy for 30 notes


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Picked mine up from work this morning. It's a very soft wax and to me smells of Parma Violets sweets. Looking forward to giving it a try. :thumb:


----------

